# Newark Show rally April 2018 CANCELED



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Due to lack of numbers and no marshal I have pulled the spring motorhome show at Newark showground,if members want to attend it will need to be with general campers.
Very sorry to have to do this.
scottie


----------

